# New Nova Launcher update



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

Sup all? I got the update for nova launcher today. I am SO glad they fixed the wallpaper bug, that was really annoying. However i noticed that now when swiping my dockbar ( i have 3 pages with 5 icons on each ) it seems a little "pagey". It definitely was not like this before. looks like they've added a little bit of a fade in/out animation on the apps when swiping the dockbar.

am i the only one noticing this?


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

It was running a little weird for me too. Initially when I installed it, my browser and market apps were gone and my set up was changed. I just restored a nova backup and it's been running fine since.


----------



## tebower (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes, noticing lag.


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Was really hoping to see gestures in this release but I'm just happy to see the project still going. It's definitely giving the CM9 launcher a run for its money.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Where do you get it at and does it work with most Roms? Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Not sure if I'm allowed to post links to other forums. Go to XDA > Samsung Galaxy Nexus section > Galaxy Nexus Themes and Apps > [APP] Nova Launcher Beta (ICS based). It should be on the first page. Just flash in CWM.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

beta 7 is working fine with me.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

i havent used nova in a while,it seemed really laggy last time i used it... anything changed or does it still stutter and lag?


----------



## giterdone (Dec 22, 2011)

beta 7 is ok here as well


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I have zero lag with Nova and not a single issue. Beta 7 is working great for me.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Running great so far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

wera750 said:


> i havent used nova in a while,it seemed really laggy last time i used it... anything changed or does it still stutter and lag?


I just jumped ship today. It does still kinda lag, but its definately better. I tried a early version and its vastly improved. I really like how the app drawer doesnt lag anymore. The only thing i dont like is needing to install it as a system app to get widgets in the drawer. I would try it again.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

So still stuttering and lagging? Blah

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## sparty569 (Jun 7, 2011)

All I am waiting for is the cyclical screens and I will use it full time I think.


----------



## amvulture (Dec 24, 2011)

i have had a few F/C seance update


----------



## MoeDaddy (Jul 8, 2011)

Personally I have zero lag and am impressed with Nova... I do miss gestures and endless screen scroll.


----------



## jonkyu (Jun 10, 2011)

I had really odd, issues with beta 7 after first installing. A reboot seemed to help, it's running fine for me now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

I wouldn't say that it's lag, it just seems as though the transition animation effect when swiping the dock drawers has changed and seems to be a little "Pagey". Thank you for the responses.


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

I haven't had any lag with Nova, but my pages keep offsetting and it's annoying the piss out of me. But it's only on screens one and three, the home screen is fine but I have to restart the launcher several times a day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tebower (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes, I am curious what settings, overclocking, etc. people who have perfect performance with this new Nova are using. Because mine is choppy and laggy as hell. It wasn't on beta 6. And no apps are different except for the new Nova. I'm gonna flash back to the old version, since I didn't even experience issues that new version fixed.


----------

